# Rilexine - side effects



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

afte looking for ages this is all i could find shona.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=31&A=538&S=1


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know but glad that you have a call into the vet. Will be interested in finding out what he says.


----------



## bart687 (Aug 31, 2009)

perdie said:


> Hi, my 9month old goldie boy is taking rixeline 600 for a staph skin infection, he has been taking it for 7 days. The past 2 days he has suffered what seems to be constipation then he'll have diahorrea which is very mucusy(tmi!sorry) there are no signs of blood but the mucus is greenish/white. Should I be worried? or have you any experience with this? Any help appreciated, Im waiting for the vet to call but, he wont be in until this evening which is 2-3hours away yet&Im just worried


Hi there our dog which has a cross over a bichion frise and amercian cocker spanel has just been put on the 300 mg Rilexine as Sasha has had exma where we have been spending hundreds of dollers at the vet. It has now come the point where we are not going to go back to the vet and give our dog sasha our treatment. The vet person told us to put a wet towel on Sasha to cool her as she has been getting hot and thats been causing the itching. Can somebody help please.


----------

